#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Request for ASME B16.47 Large Diameter Steel Flanges Standard

## AndyG

Does anyone have a copy of this?



Thanks.See More: Request for ASME B16.47 Large Diameter Steel Flanges Standard

----------


## aps70

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I wait helpyou Im sorry but my english very bad Im speak spanish

----------


## AndyG

Thanks for your reply, unfortunately I can't seem to open it! 

Adobe Acrobat reader says the the file is either damaged or corrupt.
Adobe Acrobat Pro directs me to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] when I try to open it.
I also tried Adobe photoshop but it says the file has security settings on it that prevent it from being opened.

Have you got another copy of this? or can you remove the security settings?

Thanks.

----------


## tturit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AndyG

Thank you!! I've been looking for this for a while now! much appreciated.

----------


## victorlachica

Hi 

Could you upload it again.

----------


## Nabilia

ASME B16.47-2006 - Large Diameter Steel Flanges NPS 26 Through NPS 60 Metric/Inch Standard
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Hi,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Hi,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

Asme b16.47 - 2011

----------


## amitrajmane

Hi aabdulaslam,

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## rrohit

Thank you!!! was stuck with an old version

----------


## ansufw

> Asme b16.47 - 2011



 :Congratulatory:  thanks bro.... it's very helpfull

See More: Request for ASME B16.47 Large Diameter Steel Flanges Standard

----------


## Yanwarta

thank you aabdulaslam@gmail.com

----------

